# Starcraft 2 laggt trotz ausreichender Hardware



## Maxi2202 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich auf mein Notebook mir Windows 8 64bit installiert habe (für 30€ noch zugeschlagen), wollte ich mal wieder SC 2 spielen.
Jedoch fällt mir auf, dass im Midgame von SC 2 das Spiel dermaßen anfängt zu laggen, dass es unspielbar wird und nur noch mit 1fps läuft.

Acer Travelmate 5760G:
i5-2430M
GT-630M
8GB RAM

Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Februar 2013)

Welche Einstellungen hast du bei den Optionen eingestellt ?
Vielleicht sind sie zu hoch.
Passiert das auch Offline ?
Könnte an der I-net Verbindung liegen.
Vielleicht ist eine Datei beschädigt, folge mal den Anweisungen : https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/bnet-tools-loeschen-pc
Aktuelle Treiber installiert ?
GPU, Mainboard usw...
Passiert das auch bei andere Spielen ?


----------



## Maxi2202 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele aktuell mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen, die möglich sind.
Offline habe ich noch nicht gespielt, jedoch sollte meine 18000kbit/s Leitung dafür ausreichen.
Ich habe den aktuellsten Treiber mir heute installiert, war so 310.xx von Nvidia.
Das Komische ist,bei anderen Spielen, wie MW3 oder Metro 2033, die eigentlich anspruchsvoller sind, funktioniert alles ohne Ruckler.


----------



## addicTix (11. Februar 2013)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Das Komische ist,bei anderen Spielen, wie MW3 oder Metro 2033, die eigentlich anspruchsvoller sind, funktioniert alles ohne Ruckler.


Naja Metro 2033 ist sehr GPU Lastig... Und MW3 kann man sogar mit der IGPU vom i7 3770k mit spielbaren Framerates zocken auf mittel-hohen Einstellungen in Full HD  ( Starcraft 2 ist hardwarelastiger als mw3 )
Starcraft 2 ist sehr CPU und weniger GPU Lastig 
Aber trotzdem sollte Starcraft 2 auf keinen fall mit 1FPS rumlutschen und dann noch auf niedrigsten settings... Neuinstallation schon probiert ? Aktuellster Spiele-Patch drauf ? Schonmal unnötige nebenprogramme geschlossen ( damit nur das Spiel und Programme, die für das Betriebssystem nötig sind, laufen ?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (11. Februar 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Naja Metro 2033 ist sehr GPU Lastig... Und MW3 kann man sogar mit der IGPU vom i7 3770k mit spielbaren Framerates zocken auf mittel-hohen Einstellungen in Full HD  ( Starcraft 2 ist hardwarelastiger als mw3 )
> Starcraft 2 ist sehr CPU und weniger GPU Lastig
> Aber trotzdem sollte Starcraft 2 auf keinen fall mit 1FPS rumlutschen und dann noch auf niedrigsten settings... Neuinstallation schon probiert ? Aktuellster Spiele-Patch drauf ? Schonmal unnötige nebenprogramme geschlossen ( damit nur das Spiel und Programme, die für das Betriebssystem nötig sind, laufen ?



Jop das mal


----------



## Maxi2202 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das Spiel ohne, dass andere Programme offen sind, laufen gelassen. Auch habe ich den neuesten Patch drauf. ;D
Werde mal Starcraft 2 neu installieren.

edit: Habe heute die Meldung bekommen, dass mein Loop-Speicher voll ist und Stacraft deswegen nicht mehr richtig ausgeführt werden kann.


----------

